# How to make Sponge filters quickly...



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi! I am looking into making my own sponge filters for fry tanks & quarantine tanks and while this site has instructions, there is no store that sells "open cell foam" or anything similar that I can find (Hobby Lobby = nope) - they dont even know what I'm talking about when i ask!! I dont want to have to order anything - just stop at the store and buy it - anyone have any experience with making their own so I can get this going!!?? I am VERY limited for time (and $$) and my calvus fry NEED filtration like yesterday!!! I also have 6 other cichlid females holding so I'm in a MAJOR rush!!!

Please help! Thanks!!


----------



## alexlee04 (Jul 19, 2009)

I found open cell sponges at home depot and I think I found some at advanced auto parts. They are made for washing cars. If your not sure its open cell just do the blow test. Take the sponge and try to blow air through it. If there is any resistance don't use it. Air should flow through it freely. I use 1" thin walled pvc for the lift tube. All in all you can make one for a few dollars.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

Stop at a LFS and see if they have the sponges for Aquaclear filters. Those would work, and all you would need is your lift tube and an air supply.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Open cell foam should be easy to find, even at Walmart. most foam used for crafts and cushions are open celled.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

If your pressed for time, I picked up a nice big sponge filter, lift tube and all for like $12 at the LFS, they really aren't expensive.

Otherwise, Ace, Wal-Mart, anyone who sells automotive stuff will have it.

-John


----------



## kmuda (Nov 27, 2009)

Visit any home improvement store, such as Home Depot, and go to the section were they sell wallpaper. They will have very large (about 4" thick sponges) used for hanging wall paper. Just make sure they are not made of cellulose.

I've had stacks of these sponges in my sump for over 3 years. They hold up well.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Go to store and buy the following:
3-pack AQ70 replacment sponge
1- Section of 3/4" lift tube
1- Section of 1-4" rigid airline

Cost: about 12.00 (makes 3 filters)









Drill several holes in the 3/4" lift tube to allow water to enter. Also drill hole at other end to accept 1/4" rigid airline.









Cut hole in one end of AQ70 sponge to accept the 3/4" lift tube/1/4" line assembly.









Assemble and use!









A side note, the sponges tend to float even after a while soaking. To prevent this, drop the sponge into boiling water for 30 seconds or so before the assembly.

I use these filters on ten gallon tanks, and have had great success even in heavilly stocked tanks!

RBFG


----------



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

why boiling water? the only reason I ask is I use this exact Diy sponge filter more or less but I use one of those suction cup mounts (+ rubber bands) that are used to secure a heater to the tank glass to keep my spong filter in place.


----------



## hrishi007 (Mar 30, 2010)

useful.


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

I've done the same thing with the cascade internal replacement sponge, only problem with them is you have to plug the bottom with something(I used a pvc end cap I had laying around, don't remember size) reason I say this is because my lfs doesn't care aquaclear.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

You dont have to plug the bottom. Just do not cut the hole all the way through the sponge.

I suggest the boiling water, because it causes some chame in the sponge. It sinks after being emmersed in the boiling water, eliminating the need for suction cups or weights.

RBFG


----------



## fishaddict09 (Jun 1, 2010)

yeah I don't bore the hole all the way through my AC 70 sponge when making filters, and it seems to work well. k I am going to have to try the boiling water thing on my sponges next time I make a filter!!


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!! So I dont need to plug the bottom of the lift tube? 
and I dont need to use an airstone?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Beachtan,

No, and no....


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Some great advice so far. I have made these before with sponges for painting and left over pieces of 3/4"(ID) vinyl tubing as lift tubes. They have worked great for me.

I still prefer to just buy the ready made sponge filters. Saves time and if you buy online in bulk the price won't be much more than if you make your own.

As far as airstones go, I would say just spend the $3 for a 4 pack. In my experience you get more lift with an air stone and less splashing.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

In some of my bare bottom tanks now I have foam from the fabric store. They all say that there may be flame retardants or something else in them but in the years of using them I havent had problems, you may get something possibly that was treated for fire retardant or pesticide I guess though. I get a thick sheet of it, its usually about 5 or 10 dollars for enough to make a half dozen sponge filters for 20 gallon tanks.

I cut them into chunks and stab a hole 3/4 of the way down into the center of the sponge. Then put the pvc pipe in to the bottom of the hole and pull it up a little. Then I drill a hole for the airline in a 90 degree pvc connector. I leave bout 3 or 4 inches above the sponge of pvc pipe and put on the 90 degree elbox and airline tubing.

Sometimes I want to secure it to the bottom so I zip tie a rock or slate piece to the bottom opf the sponge by pushing a thin knide or coathanger through the bottom so that I can get a zip tie into and through the sponge.

These last ones I made *** had for at least a year and they are still going well. *** raised numberous batches of fry in some of them and kept adults in them. Regardless of whether you use upholstery foam or something else th process is the same and they are a dollar or two each and are nearly indestructible.


----------



## beachtan (Sep 25, 2008)

bnt: can you post a couple pics?? I like to see how other people make stuff...
Thx!!


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Ill charge my camera up.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

redblufffishguy said:


> You dont have to plug the bottom. Just do not cut the hole all the way through the sponge.
> 
> I suggest the boiling water, because it causes some chame in the sponge. It sinks after being emmersed in the boiling water, eliminating the need for suction cups or weights.
> 
> RBFG


 Some of the replacement sponges come with a hole already drilled through. Fill a glass baby food jar with gravel and screw the plastic cap on. Silicone it up side down to block the hole and make a weighted pedestal.

Nice pics of making sponge filters and Mattenfilters at Swiss Tropicals.

http://swisstropicals.com/Poret%20Filter%20Foam.html

The Poret foam comes in fine, medium, and coarse pore size. The coarsest works fine but when you lift it out of the water, the dirt inside falls out, so you have to tip it underwater into a small plastic bucket and then lift bucket and sponge filter out together. Badis fry swim inside the coarse foam and then come back out when they are larger. (Sorry, not a cichlid, but they think they are.)


----------



## GeriJo (May 13, 2010)

Easier still... Fluval edge sponges will slide over the ends of most filters, work great, and only cost a couple bucks.


----------

